# Do you leave the hang tag on?



## Sialia

Just curious...do you leave the Coach hang tag (the rectangular leather one that says "Coach") on your bag? I was reading another group and a lot of people were saying they don't because they think it's tacky (equivalent to leaving the price tag on).

Personally, I leave them on because I think they're pretty...especially my gold leather one from my swingpack. I added that one to the red one that was on my crimson signature stripe wristlet and it makes a great zipper pull.

What do you all think?


----------



## BagLuver

Yes, I think it's part of the charm of the bag.


----------



## abandonedimages

Same, I leave it on all my bags. Its cute to me and I think thats so cute that Sialia that you use it as a zipper pull! 

I dont see how thats the equivalent to a price tag. .? Its part of the bag, or else why would they make some that come with a metal version of the tag if it wasnt supposed to be there. I can understand if someone didnt like it because they can just take it off but I just dont know why they would think its like a price tag and something to throw away.


----------



## sparkles48

^ I agree with abandonedimages. Why would anyone take off the hangtag.. it's cute & definitely adds to the bag's overall appearance! Plus it's one of Coach's hallmarks


----------



## LisaG719

sparkles48 said:
			
		

> ^ I agree with abandonedimages. Why would anyone take off the hangtag.. it's cute & definitely adds to the bag's overall appearance! Plus it's one of Coach's hallmarks


 
  I have never even considered taking them off! I went to Coach the other day and noticed that the Blue Scarf Print Tote has 2 of these (one blue and one brown) if they werent meant to be on the bag then why would Coach produce items with two on there?


----------



## lvladyshaw

Definatly leave then on!


----------



## Sialia

Cool - I'm glad to see that everyone seems to agree about leaving them on!  I thought it was a weird thing for these other people to say.

PS LisaG719 - I saw that scarf print bag with the two hangtags and loved it.  That's where I got the idea to put two together and use them on my wristlet zipper  .


----------



## anotheremptysky

I've never heard of anyone taking them off!  Odd.  To each his own I guess ... but yeah, why would you take it off?


----------



## Becca4277

Oh yes!  It would be silly to remove it, imo.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I always leave them on..some are really cute w/ metallic coloring on the back or the metal ones. I've never thought once about taking them off.


----------



## poutine

i never thought of taking it off, to me, it looks nice on the bag.  and people are buying charms to hang on their bags, the little coach tag is a nice accessory.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

its part of the design.  it was meant to be kept on.  besides, you can't even see that it says coach on it.


----------



## handbglvr

I do. I love the way it looks!


----------



## elongreach

Definitely a keeper.  It's a part of the bag.


----------



## Sialia

Haha, this is great!  I feel very vindicated since on the group I was reading, it was almost 100% the other way...and people were quite snotty about it, too...like "Oh, I'd NEVER leave the tag on...how tacky!".  I totally didn't understand the attitude.


----------



## mellyjr

I leave my on, I also think it's part of the bag.


----------



## pursefetish

I like to switch my hangtags around..for instance, i'll put a hot pink one on my black soho flap.  I think it gives the bag a little punch of color and looks really cute.  I love the hangtags!


----------



## Purseloco

The tag is part of the Authenticating factor.


----------



## Steph

Well, I confess, I use to take them off all the time.  I guess I just felt like I knew it was Coach, but I did not need to advertise for them.  lol  But now I leave them on.  Mainly because there are so many fakes, I don't want it to look like I am carrying a fake.  And I have also started reselling all my old bags when I am done with them, and it helps to have the tag.

BTW, I have been looking for more Coach obsessed forums.  Can you PM me the url for this one you are referring to.  Thanks!


----------



## Sialia

Steph said:
			
		

> Well, I confess, I use to take them off all the time. I guess I just felt like I knew it was Coach, but I did not need to advertise for them. lol But now I leave them on. Mainly because there are so many fakes, I don't want it to look like I am carrying a fake. And I have also started reselling all my old bags when I am done with them, and it helps to have the tag.
> 
> BTW, I have been looking for more Coach obsessed forums. Can you PM me the url for this one you are referring to. Thanks!


 
LOL, I used to take them off, too...until I realized how cute they look.  
It actually wasn't a forum I was reading.  It was a newsgroup (alt.fashion).  I've been lurking/posting (mostly lurking these days) there for a few years and it's a great bunch of people.  It's like a smaller-scale version of PF.  I love the "What I bought today" and "What are you wearing today" threads on there.  Anyway, I had Googled old posts on Coach and that's where I found several discussions about the hangtag thing.

*Pursefetish* - the hot pink tag on the black bag sounds adorable!


----------



## disney16

You are supposed to leave the hang tag on the bag. That is Coach's signature item. I have even called Coach and got a replacement tag when I lost one.  Those people just sound snooty and not very educated when it comes to handbags.


----------



## kathyrose

I keep mine on. Some of the hang tags are so pretty with rhinestones and stuff!


----------



## aarti

Sialia said:
			
		

> Haha, this is great! I feel very vindicated since on the group I was reading, it was almost 100% the other way...and people were quite snotty about it, too...like "Oh, I'd NEVER leave the tag on...how tacky!". I totally didn't understand the attitude.


 
who are they kidding? if they were embarrassed because it was "coach" then why by the bag at all? if your going to wear a bag, wear it with pride!


----------



## lv-lover

I love having the hang tag on! I like the noise it makes when it moves around and hits the bag.


----------



## ayla

Of course ! 

I really like the bags with the super large ones, like the soho fabric hobos versus last year's - much larger tags !


----------



## Selena

I cant even imagine taking them off.  Its like taking the locks off my speedys! Wouldnt be complete without them!!


----------



## Melissa71

I leave them on. I think they're cute and add to the charm of the bag. :o)


----------



## Kristen

I always leave them on. It adds charm to the bag


----------



## Kristen

aarti said:
			
		

> who are they kidding? if they were embarrassed because it was "coach" then why by the bag at all? if your going to wear a bag, wear it with pride!


 
Exactly!


----------



## Jane Ann

Sialla, was that on the qvc apparel board?  I think I read something similar there.

I always leave them on -- part of the charm of the bag, imo!!


----------



## dec5

Purseloco said:
			
		

> The tag is part of the Authenticating factor.


 
i concur.


----------



## foxhunt006

Selena said:
			
		

> I cant even imagine taking them off.  Its like taking the locks off my speedys! Wouldnt be complete without them!!



Exactly!  My speedy would look naked without its lock... same goes for a coach bag!  It's part of the charm!


----------



## aarti

Selena said:
			
		

> I cant even imagine taking them off. Its like taking the locks off my speedys! Wouldnt be complete without them!!


 selena what a cute cat!!


----------



## Martiinii_kiss

it kinda takes away from the authenticity in my opinion. =]


----------



## Sialia

Jane Ann said:
			
		

> Sialla, was that on the qvc apparel board? I think I read something similar there.


 
No, it was on a newsgroup, in the Google archives.


----------



## disney4us

I leave them on.


----------



## MandM

Of course!  Just like I'd never, say, rip the prada triangle from a prada bag.


----------



## abandonedimages

aarti said:
			
		

> who are they kidding? if they were embarrassed because it was "coach" then why by the bag at all? if your going to wear a bag, wear it with pride!



Amen to that! What a ridiculous state of mind those people are in. Exactly _how _is that tacky? I bet they wouldnt even know what to say.


----------



## BeccaLynn07

Yes, I leave mine on my bags. I never really thought of taking them off to be honest, lol.


----------



## edsbgrl

On the Coach bag I have, yes, I leave the tag on.  I do think it is part of the bag.


----------



## cs06

I take them off.  When I first started buying Coach bags about 15 years ago, it was weird to keep them on.  They were high quality leather bags, in very simple and classic styles, so the hang tag appeared tacky (like the "cashmere" label on the wrist of a new winter dress coat).  Now the bags are way more stylish and trendy so most people leave them on.  I still take them off, however.


----------



## crochetbella

I took them off some of my bags...my leather backpack and a leather shoulder bag just look better without them IMO.  But I leave them on my signature bags and my suede gallery tote has a cute pink/silver metal one so I left that on.


----------



## heartfelt

i leave them on.. i dont think i'd notice if i didnt have one on my bags but i guess it does add to the charm! i have a friend who takes them off of her bags.. she just doesnt like that it's just hanging there. instead she puts it on her keyring.


----------



## Couture Couture

I leave mine on.


----------



## redrose1028

I leave mine on- its fashionable and it functions (it makes it easier to unzip/zip that zipper) And its a Coach bag, I mean come on! That's one of the ways that you would know the brand!


----------



## kezza

I've kept mine on all but one item. The hangtag that came on the belt I recently bought was sort of chintzy, and I thought it would be weird to walk around with a tag hanging off my belt. All my bags have tags, though. When I lost a tag once I called Coach and they mailed a new one out, free of charge. It was one of the nice metal ones, too. Oh, and I just love the big, brass tag that's on my Daphne. I wouldn't dream of taking that one off!


----------



## Roomyisbest

Never thought to take it off. I like it on.


----------



## SilverFire

I actually have a bag where the coach tag fell off and I rarely use it cause it doesn't have the hang tag on it.


----------



## bear2002

Gee, I never even thought about it before.   
The tags are rarely obstrusive so I don't think I'd remove one unless it was ugly or got in the way!


----------



## vickitoria

I've always left mine on... it's like a charm of the bag!


----------



## piperlu

Definitely on.  That would be like ripping the Levi tag off your jeans.  No way.


----------



## Alexenjie

I leave mine on and in the case of a couple of vintage Coach bags that I bought off of e-bay that came without the hang tag, I switch a hang tag from a bag that would have the same one - so I always have a hang tag on any coach bag I wear. Luckily all my vintage bags are in black, navy or british tan so the hang tags are interchangeable.

I have a couple of handbags that I like and use but I don't want the hang tags that came with them - like from the brands Tignanello and Liz Claiborne. So those I take off. I hate to think I am a snob, but I guess I am in some ways. Peggy


----------



## lucretias

Well, when I got my first Coach, they weren't really that popular. And I knew people who took them off sort of what a fellow PF'er said about taking the lable off a cashmere sweater. I debated it myself given that the tag was a form of advertising for the company, but decided to keep it on because it was part of the bag's charm for me. A roommate had a Bally bag with a hangtag on it, but I always thought it didn't look like it belonged on the bag as it would on a Coach bag. I've noticed that as coach has progressed, now the hangtag's havent' gotten fancier and appear to be an integral element of the bag's design. I think a lot of bags that have hangtags now were inspired by Coach.


----------



## missypoo

I leave mine on cuz it's part of the bag!!


----------



## fendifemale

Mine is metal and yep! I leave it on. What's the point of taking it off? Esp on the ones that are a lil more discreet- that you wouldn't know was Coach unless you saw the tag.


----------



## purplekitty

I leave mine on, I never even thought about taking it off. It adds a little something extra to the bag.


----------



## Lyanna

I leave mine on... I think they are cute!  My favorite tag is the pink and silver one that came on one of my outlet purchases! (I love those colors)


----------



## carmichael2359

abandonedimages said:


> Same, I leave it on all my bags. Its cute to me and I think thats so cute that Sialia that you use it as a zipper pull!
> 
> I dont see how thats the equivalent to a price tag. .? Its part of the bag, or else why would they make some that come with a metal version of the tag if it wasnt supposed to be there. I can understand if someone didnt like it because they can just take it off but I just dont know why they would think its like a price tag and something to throw away.


Originally, the hangtag had an official function: It served to allow shoppers to feel the leather's texture without putting paws all over the bag. I've also heat that it was a color match in case of need of restoration.


----------



## Greenone

The Coach hang tags are iconic.  They stay on the bag.  lol


----------



## SLI1

Sialia said:


> Haha, this is great!  I feel very vindicated since on the group I was reading, it was almost 100% the other way...and people were quite snotty about it, too...like "Oh, I'd NEVER leave the tag on...how tacky!".  I totally didn't understand the attitude.


These same people probably have no qualms about wear a monogram bag from another famous brand.
These same people probably have no issues showcasing the half eaten fruit on the back of their mobile phones.


----------



## JenJBS

I took the hang tag off my Dreamer21. I left the hang tags on my two Madison Hailey's. For me it depends on how I feel the tags work with the overall look of the bag.


----------



## alice87

I leave them on, and put some stamps on them. I can put two on some bags. I think they are fun.


----------



## MooMooVT

My only qualm about leaving the tag on the bag is the concern about the tag falling off. I'm pretty anal-retentive about my bags and I'd be bummed if I lost a tag but I wouldn't die either. The link style clasp Coach chooses is prone to malfunctions and it is what it is.


----------



## hachi29

I took it off from all my bags now. Previously one of my cassie hangtag dropped somewhere at the mall and can't find it although I've tried so hard to find it back 

So devastating and still not over with it. End up now using bag charms such as tea roses, rexy & feathers with more secured chain-lock to the bag


----------



## winter_knight

I used to leave them on until I noticed it fell off one day when I was switching bags. After that I just take it off if I feel worried about it. I take all of them off my Tabbys because with two straps, there is a lot going on and even the straps tend to unclasp.


----------



## ditzydi

I kept mine on.  But then managed to lose the tag from my Aurora Cassie.    I was so bummed because it was a Valentine's Day present from DH last year and we even had it heat stamped with a heart.  I'll just need to be more careful with them in the future.


----------



## winter_knight

ditzydi said:


> I kept mine on.  But then managed to lose the tag from my Aurora Cassie.    I was so bummed because it was a Valentine's Day present from DH last year and we even had it heat stamped with a heart.  I'll just need to be more careful with them in the future.


The tag fell off my Cassie too. Luckily I was at home. 
I also got the Aurora for Valentine's day. My husband bought it for me after we had dinner.


----------



## jezebel61113

I've always taken them off. I know it's a Coach. You know it's a Coach. Depending on the bag, there's certainly enough branding on it for my taste. I've always felt the tag reminds me of the sticker car dealerships put on your trunk. Unnecessary advertising.


----------



## Christofle

I left it on both bags, since I had them heat stamped. One has a little orange T-Rex, which I find quite cute.


----------



## americandreaming

I leave mine on because I like how they swing but also because I have nothing to do with them or anywhere to put them but in the bin if I do take them off.  

I think all but two of mine (Kira crossbody & a big MFF tote) came with hangtags.


----------



## apursenewbie

I leave mine on and won't purchase a bag if it's missing.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I always do.  But my pre-loved Ergo from the 90s came without one  .


----------



## Teagaggle

It depends on where it is on the bag...if it hangs off the side like on my duffle or Cassies,  it comes off. I think really the only tags I leave on are my Rogues.


----------



## teddybear2000

Yes I leave it on all my bags! I’ve even bought replacement ones before for used bags that didn’t have it. I think they’re cute


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> I leave mine on because I like how they swing but also because I have nothing to do with them or anywhere to put them but in the bin if I do take them off.
> 
> I think all but two of mine (Kira crossbody & a big MFF tote) came with hangtags.


Haha how we change...  I ended up removing them all because I now DON'T like how they swing, LOL!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

If they fall off they fall off…not a concern to me


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Haha how we change...  I ended up removing them all because I now DON'T like how they swing, LOL!


 I will leave mine on if I can attach them to hardware or a part of the handle/strap where they won’t slide the length of it. A little jiggle is cute but the sliding all over the freakin place is a hard no.


----------



## Etak14

I take mine off, but I’ve never been a fan of bag charms or anything similar, I’ve still got them all, just not on my bags.


----------



## Egel

Etak14 said:


> I take mine off, but I’ve never been a fan of bag charms or anything similar, I’ve still got them all, just not on my bags.


I feel the same. If I ever want to treat a bag with something the hangtag is used to spot treat it. So I can see how the leather is reacting without ruining the bag. Always thought that that was why bags came with those tags.


----------



## shminbabe

"It's not a Coach bag without a Coach tag."
The iconic tagline.
The hangtag is part of the tradition. And now we can do hot stamping on extra hangtags if you don't want your bag's tag stamped.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I figured I’d revive an old thread instead of starting a new one after my most recent purchase. I had bad luck with my Coach hang tags falling off of my Rogue satchels, which were my first Coach bags, so I automatically take them off of my new bags and store them. I just did the same with my new Cassie 19 without a thought, but then I was curious about what other people do with their hangtags. I’d be so sad to lose one again.


----------



## Tygriss

JVSXOXO said:


> I figured I’d revive an old thread instead of starting a new one after my most recent purchase. I had bad luck with my Coach hang tags falling off of my Rogue satchels, which were my first Coach bags, so I automatically take them off of my new bags and store them. I just did the same with my new Cassie 19 without a thought, but then I was curious about what other people do with their hangtags. I’d be so sad to lose one again.



I've had a few fall off, but I had found them before they were gone forever. Because of that I've taken some off their bags if they seem precarious, and replace with a bag charm or scarf. On my Rogues, I've left some of them on, but tucked them in the outer pockets or taken them off completely.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Tygriss said:


> I've had a few fall off, but I had found them before they were gone forever. Because of that I've taken some off their bags if they seem precarious, and replace with a bag charm or scarf. On my Rogues, I've left some of them on, but tucked them in the outer pockets or taken them off completely.


You’re fortunate to not have lost them. My husband saw right when one of mine fell off as we were walking into a restaurant, otherwise I wouldn’t have noticed until it was too late. So that one I tucked inside the outer pocket as well. But I don’t know when I lost the hangtag off of my other rogue. I never had any issues with them coming off either of my rogue totes though. Maybe I’ll try putting one on my Cassie 19. I just don’t trust that I’ll notice if it does fall off.


----------



## Roro

Those gunmetal chains were notorious for coming open and letting the hangtag fall.  This was about 2016.  A member here, maybe @katev, came up with a way to 'shrink wrap' the closure of the chain, preventing them from falling off.  I'll see if I can find those posts.  I believe they used some small plastic tubing, maybe from Amazon, and, maybe, a hairdryer?


----------



## Roro

I've done a few searches and cannot find anything.  Hoping someone chimes in who maybe recalls the material and the process.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Roro said:


> Those gunmetal chains were notorious for coming open and letting the hangtag fall.  This was about 2016.  A member here, maybe @katev, came up with a way to 'shrink wrap' the closure of the chain, preventing them from falling off.  I'll see if I can find those posts.  I believe they used some small plastic tubing, maybe from Amazon, and, maybe, a hairdryer?


Oh that’s interesting. I swear I remember reading about someone using fishing line to keep them on. I also remember thinking I’d rather just put them away than go through such lengths.


----------



## Roro

Just found a number of videos on YouTube showing exactly how to shrink wrap your hangtag, the supplies you need and the results.  I've never done this but if I lost enough tags, I know I'd shrink wrap them all.  Google 'shrink wrap coach hangtags'. The videos are all basically the same process.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Roro said:


> Just found a number of videos on YouTube showing exactly how to shrink wrap your hangtag, the supplies you need and the results.  I've never done this but if I lost enough tags, I know I'd shrink wrap them all.  Google 'shrink wrap coach hangtags'. The videos are all basically the same process.


It was fun to watch the tubing shrink.  Seems simple enough! I just tried a gold hangtag on my Cassie instead of the matching chalk one and it felt too busy. Maybe I’ll try the original tag and see if my husband has any of that shrink tubing around. He always has random stuff like that.


----------



## katev

Roro said:


> Those gunmetal chains were notorious for coming open and letting the hangtag fall.  This was about 2016.  A member here, maybe @katev, came up with a way to 'shrink wrap' the closure of the chain, preventing them from falling off.  I'll see if I can find those posts.  I believe they used some small plastic tubing, maybe from Amazon, and, maybe, a hairdryer?


It wasn't me that shrink wrapped the ball chain closure, maybe it was @whateve?


----------



## Roro

katev said:


> It wasn't me that shrink wrapped the ball chain closure, maybe it was @whateve?


I found multiple videos on YouTube that explained and showed how to do this.  I was reassured that I hadn't made up the whole thing.  I think I thought of you because of your many rehab great ideas.  Don't ask me the connection!


----------



## Farkvam

I take it off but I keep it inside the bag. I am glad my vintage Casino came with the hangtag, but I have never been a fan of charms or things dangling off my bag. I also remove key bells/clochettes from my bags. Nice to have as part of the complete package, but not necessary for me to use.

Edit: someone also mentioned this, but I too used the hangtag as a tester for a leather cleaner and conditioner before trying them on my bag, and it was so helpful!


----------



## Moxisox

I keep them on some of my 1941 bags, but all the others come off, and I add them to this keychain. I keep them for when I give a bag to my Mom or daughter incase they want the tag, but I don’t use them.


----------



## DL Harper

katev said:


> It wasn't me that shrink wrapped the ball chain closure, maybe it was @whateve?


Sorry - late to the game.  I've used this method with success, but there are likely other good ways to secure hangtags as well. (Hope this quote and link work the way I'm expecting it too!)





						Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
					

Oh my lovely lovelyness!!! ❤❤❤❤ The backdrop is just exquisite! Brings out even more lovely to Regina!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JVSXOXO

Well I’m happy to report that I’ve been wearing my Cassie 19 all month and haven’t had any mishaps with the hang tag. Hopefully I didn’t just jinx it.


----------



## DL Harper

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’m happy to report that I’ve been wearing my Cassie 19 all month and haven’t had any mishaps with the hang tag. Hopefully I didn’t just jinx it.


See the link in my post above.  I've had good success with the tube method so far.  Good luck!


----------



## jade

Tygriss said:


> I've had a few fall off, but I had found them before they were gone forever. Because of that I've taken some off their bags if they seem precarious, and replace with a bag charm or scarf. On my Rogues, I've left some of them on, but tucked them in the outer pockets or taken them off completely.


Same here!  I had a 1941 bag where the special edition tag was always falling off, and I just took it off and through it in my storage. Most bags are fine and this isn't an issue.


----------



## j963mariec

I do. I know initially the hangtags were intended to be used as color and texture samples, but they’ve become sort of an icon. 

Some of my bags were purchased new forty years ago and I never lost a tag, knock on wood. However, recently I have purchased pre-owned bags without tags and I regret it. The bags are authentic, but I want the tags. Vintage tags are not easy to come by and are pricey. Coach has not been much help. 

For now I’ll carry the bags without tags I suppose


----------



## PCNovice

j963mariec said:


> I do. I know initially the hangtags were intended to be used as color and texture samples, but they’ve become sort of an icon.
> 
> Some of my bags were purchased new forty years ago and I never lost a tag, knock on wood. However, recently I have purchased pre-owned bags without tags and I regret it. The bags are authentic, but I want the tags. Vintage tags are not easy to come by and are pricey. Coach has not been much help.
> 
> For now I’ll carry the bags without tags I suppose





j963mariec said:


> I do. I know initially the hangtags were intended to be used as color and texture samples, but they’ve become sort of an icon.
> 
> Some of my bags were purchased new forty years ago and I never lost a tag, knock on wood. However, recently I have purchased pre-owned bags without tags and I regret it. The bags are authentic, but I want the tags. Vintage tags are not easy to come by and are pricey. Coach has not been much help.
> 
> For now I’ll carry the bags without tags I suppose



New to the Coach Vintage world and trying to acquire my love's from way back.  Wish I would have read through this forum before making some of my purchases; some do not have tags.  I have reached out to Coach and they were of no help other than go to my local Coach store and see what they have; no luck there.

I've looked around on the sites I know of; Poshmark, Mercari, Ebay, no luck.  If anyone has any ideals where I can acquire some, I would be very thankful; looking for dark brown and black (3 each). Thank you.


----------



## katpeony

PCNovice said:


> New to the Coach Vintage world and trying to acquire my love's from way back.  Wish I would have read through this forum before making some of my purchases; some do not have tags.  I have reached out to Coach and they were of no help other than go to my local Coach store and see what they have; no luck there.
> 
> I've looked around on the sites I know of; Poshmark, Mercari, Ebay, no luck.  If anyone has any ideals where I can acquire some, I would be very thankful; looking for dark brown and black (3 each). Thank you.


here in one dark brown 









						COACH Leather Replacement Purse Handbag Hang Tag  Charm Fob 2" L choose one  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COACH Leather Replacement Purse Handbag Hang Tag  Charm Fob 2" L choose one at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




and one that looks black









						2.25" Medium COACH PURPLE LEATHER KEY FOB BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN HANGTAG TAG  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2.25" Medium COACH PURPLE LEATHER KEY FOB BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN HANGTAG TAG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




they are pricey though for just a tag!


----------



## PCNovice

katpeony said:


> here in one dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH Leather Replacement Purse Handbag Hang Tag  Charm Fob 2" L choose one  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for COACH Leather Replacement Purse Handbag Hang Tag  Charm Fob 2" L choose one at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one that looks black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.25" Medium COACH PURPLE LEATHER KEY FOB BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN HANGTAG TAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2.25" Medium COACH PURPLE LEATHER KEY FOB BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN HANGTAG TAG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are pricey though for just a tag!



Wow, sure are, almost as much as the bag...thank u all for the ads.


----------



## Roro

j963mariec said:


> I do. I know initially the hangtags were intended to be used as color and texture samples, but they’ve become sort of an icon.
> 
> Some of my bags were purchased new forty years ago and I never lost a tag, knock on wood. However, recently I have purchased pre-owned bags without tags and I regret it. The bags are authentic, but I want the tags. Vintage tags are not easy to come by and are pricey. Coach has not been much help.
> 
> For now I’ll carry the bags without tags I suppose





PCNovice said:


> New to the Coach Vintage world and trying to acquire my love's from way back.  Wish I would have read through this forum before making some of my purchases; some do not have tags.  I have reached out to Coach and they were of no help other than go to my local Coach store and see what they have; no luck there.
> 
> I've looked around on the sites I know of; Poshmark, Mercari, Ebay, no luck.  If anyone has any ideals where I can acquire some, I would be very thankful; looking for dark brown and black (3 each). Thank you.



I also want a hangtag on my bag and look to buy bags that come with them.  But I've learned not to let the absence of a hangtag prevent me from acquiring a bag I really want.  I've bought about 4 brass Coach hangtags.  Since the hardware of the bags I've been buying is pretty consistently brass, I just use a brass hangtag when the leather hangtag is missing.  Saves my OCD some real issues.

ETA: Not those 'gold' tags that Coach would send if you call. I look through the resale sites for the real brass hangtags. Any questionable ones can be authenticated here.


----------



## PCNovice

Roro said:


> I also want a hangtag on my bag and look to buy bags that come with them.  But I've learned not to let the absence of a hangtag prevent me from acquiring a bag I really want.  I've bought about 4 brass Coach hangtags.  Since the hardware of the bags I've been buying is pretty consistently brass, I just use a brass hangtag when the leather hangtag is missing.  Saves my OCD some real issues.
> 
> ETA: Not those 'gold' tags that Coach would send if you call. I look through the resale sites for the real brass hangtags. Any questionable ones can be authenticated here.


I have seen the gold ones but didn't know; or have seen, the brass ones.

Thanks, for the tip, I will look around.


----------



## Roro

Bad photos of what I use:


----------



## netlawyer

jade said:


> Same here!  I had a 1941 bag where the special edition tag was always falling off, and I just took it off and through it in my storage. Most bags are fine and this isn't an issue.


I have a gold/mango (i.e., orange) Rowan Satchel and, as often as not. I would find that the hangtag had fallen off in the car.   Just that bag though - I finally just put the hangtag/chain in the pocket of the purse rather than dealing with tubing etc. and risking losing it.


----------



## netlawyer

j963mariec said:


> I do. I know initially the hangtags were intended to be used as color and texture samples, but they’ve become sort of an icon.
> 
> Some of my bags were purchased new forty years ago and I never lost a tag, knock on wood. However, recently I have purchased pre-owned bags without tags and I regret it. The bags are authentic, but I want the tags. Vintage tags are not easy to come by and are pricey. Coach has not been much help.
> 
> For now I’ll carry the bags without tags I suppose


This is one of my prized possessions - a vintage demo collection of Coach colors.  One "hangtag" and leather samples of all the colors with each color stamped on the leather.  I'm sure someone can pinpoint the year given that burgundy, sage, putty and mocha are included.


----------



## fufulynn

I just recently purchased 2 Rogue 25’s that did not come with the hang tags or clochette and I’m a little bummed out but got them for a decently good deal. 

I’m not having much luck on the preloved market in finding their matching tags so I’m trying to find cute bag charms but also not having any luck


----------



## Naminé

I normally don't, but I keep it on my quilted small Madison because it is so squishy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I don't leave the hangtag on if it makes a noise when I'm carrying it or if it adds weight to an already heavy bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm surprised to read that people take them off!--I consider it part of every Coach bag and leave them on.


----------



## Molly0

Yes ! & sometimes I add an extra one !


----------



## coachlover90

I leave them on—-if I am looking for a preloved bag and it’s missing the hang tag (or clochette) that’s a deal breaker for me. But if I realllyyyy “need” the bag and it has no hang tag, I’ll get a keychain for the bag. I dont know why…I just like having something there!


----------



## lemondln

The tag is a must for a coach bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Molly0 said:


> Yes ! & sometimes I add an extra one !
> 
> View attachment 5660538


I love that! You totally inspired me to try this combo on my new Soft Tabby!


----------



## tinybutterfly

I always leave the hang tag on! I think they are like a little charm, just something pretty and fun.


----------



## Molly0

JVSXOXO said:


> I love that! You totally inspired me to try this combo on my new Soft Tabby!
> 
> View attachment 5668169


Looks great!


----------



## HAZE MAT

I tried to leave the hang tag onto my Hitch backpack and that didn't go well.
I nearly lost it on the pavement. Now I just put the hang tag with an Airtag and stick in an inside pocket.


----------

